# American research labs



## Camoninja (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm looking at ordering some clen from them. Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## mugzy (Aug 13, 2019)

Never heard of them. Do you have a link?


----------



## Camoninja (Aug 13, 2019)

No link but they are here on the boards I believe


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 13, 2019)

there are some older threads on em somewhere here if u search...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 14, 2019)

Used to buy pill form Caber from them years ago,but haven’t in s long time


----------



## Spongy (Aug 14, 2019)

They have a subforum on this board...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 14, 2019)

I use their stane and cialis. Never had a problem with 'em. Timely shipping and my bloodwork tells me the stane is good.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 14, 2019)

Spongy said:


> They have a subforum on this board...



Ah I see it now. It’s gone....


----------



## Spongy (Aug 14, 2019)

mugzy said:


> Ah I see it now. It’s gone....



Excellent.  Thanks!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 14, 2019)

They are fast as hell with shipping, and great communication. 

I have used their aromasin, and I'm pretty sure the times I used it, it wasnt dosed properly. Bloodwork confirmed elevated e2 while running it.


----------



## Beast (Aug 17, 2019)

Haven’t used them. Everything they have are in vials. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Trump (Aug 17, 2019)

Haven’t heard of them but tried clen and it’s garbage


----------



## Camoninja (Aug 19, 2019)

I took 60 mcgs today. I'll rub it for 2 weeks on and 2 off then 2 on and see if my bf% drops a bit


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2019)

It won’t unless your diet and training is in check



Camoninja said:


> I took 60 mcgs today. I'll rub it for 2 weeks on and 2 off then 2 on and see if my bf% drops a bit


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yeah, I ordered some peptides from American Research about a year ago.  TB-500 and BPC-157.  Both seemed legit after a long run, also as I recall I ordered clomid from them which was definitely legit (you know when clomid is real).  The guy who runs the place called me up to process my CC, one of the nicest dudes I've ever talked to, seemed to want to create a legit business and be around forever, he even shipped for free if I remember correctly.  Definitely positive experience, lets hope they always stay that way.


----------

